# Everyone Nervous?



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm terrified.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Nervous yes, terrified no. The last time I was this nervous was when the Bulls played the Sonics in 95. That Sonics team was more talented and more frightening than this Miami Heat team but obviously we are not even in the same room as that 95 Bulls team. 

My heart tells me Good will overcome Evil but my head tells me these bunch of aholes will come out victorious.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

GOOD WILL OVERCOME EVIL lol


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

sMaK said:


> GOOD WILL OVERCOME EVIL lol


Evil is too strong a word.

Miami is a horrible HORRIBLE pro sports town, Lebron James is the most talented player and also a big bitch who crippled another franchise and had to become Dwayne Wade's pitbull to even compete for a title, Chris Bosh is a big sissy tail coat rider who can't win on his own and was even scared to be a #2 option somewhere else. 

The Bull's have worked their asses off, played hard and not acted like a bunch of little children celebrating their coming together like as if they already won the title. What a joke the whole "Decision" thing was, what a joke the whole key to the city thing was and their stupid amateurish celebration after beating a bad Celtics team just made me want to vomit. 

Whats next, if they Beat the Bulls are they going to have a big pillow fight on the court and pour champaign in each-others butts while getting their personalized Eastern Conference Championship Rings to go along with their Second Round Championship rings that say "We DID IT 2011 Eastern Conference Semi Finals World Champs"

2 HOF players on that squad, 2 combined NBA Finals appearances ONE actually won a damn title and they act like they just won tickets to a Justin Bieber concert... ugh they are whats wrong with the NBA. I HOPE the Bulls destroy them.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

im sorry but I don't see how the Bulls win this series. I am not a Heat fan but they are playing great basketball right now and honestly the Bulls have not been very impressive during the post season they have just been riding Derrick Rose every night against inferior defensive teams. Unless Carlos Boozer really gets it going in the series I don't see them winning more than 1 game against the Heat. (trust me I would rather see the Bulls win but im being realistic here)


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Nervous yes, terrified no. The last time I was this nervous was when the Bulls played the Sonics in 95. *That Sonics team was more talented* and more frightening than this Miami Heat team but obviously we are not even in the same room as that 95 Bulls team.
> 
> My heart tells me Good will overcome Evil but my head tells me these bunch of aholes will come out victorious.


I hope that's a joke.

And nervous or not, the heat should win this series.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah im a Sonics homer and I don't even think that Sonics team was more talented...maybe alot deeper but not more talented I believe, Payton and Kemp were two of the best players in the game and they had a great supporting cast though


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Evil is too strong a word.
> 
> Miami is a horrible HORRIBLE pro sports town, Lebron James is the most talented player and also a big bitch who crippled another franchise and had to become Dwayne Wade's pitbull to even compete for a title, Chris Bosh is a big sissy tail coat rider who can't win on his own and was even scared to be a #2 option somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Honestly, after reading this I want the Heat to win even more than I did before


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

Not even a little.
I have said all year, no team matches up better with Miami, then the Bulls. I was more nervous of the Magic.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

if the Bulls win this series I will be really happy and im rooting for them but I just don't see how they will be able to keep up with the Heat unless someone other than Rose is able to step up and contribute big time


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

TheDarkPrince said:


> Not even a little.
> I have said all year, no team matches up better with Miami, then the Bulls. *I was more nervous of the Magic*.


You're in for a rude awakening


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

sMaK said:


> You're in for a rude awakening


No, I think Heat fans are.
After the Celtics win, all of Miami thought (The hard part is over). 
Bulls are bigger
faster
younger
stronger then Boston. Outside of Wade and Lebron, the Bulls have all the better match-ups.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Miami finished the year off strong because they played a weak schedule. Miami also beat the Celtics in 5, because the Celtics folded after the Perkins trade. I still don't believe the Heat can beat the Bulls defense, especially with the Bulls rebounding(Boston turned into a weak rebounding squad.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I cant help but think that the only reason Miami is favored is because of pre-season expectations. Because what has happened since then? Bulls sweep the regular season series, bulls have a significantly better regular season record. Bulls have home-court advantage. i am struggling to figure out why people think Miami is this huge favorite.

The only thing that has actually been proven about this matchup is that the Bulls are better. The rest of the stuff is just about name recognition (lebron, Wade, bosh). 

There is this perception that the bulls have overachieved and the heat have underachieved up to this point. So everyone thinks that the Bulls will eventually play down to their perceived talent level, while the Heat will eventually play up to theirs. It's all garbage, both teams are what they are. It isn't a mistake that the Bulls are here, they have a great team. Heat do also, but from everything I can see the Heat just aren't quite as good.

As for the whole playoff thing. First of all Boston was awful down the stretch and limped into the postseason, they also suffered a huge blow when their all star pg went down. Meanwhile the Hawks beat the magic in 5, and then out of nowhere get an all-star caliber performance out of Jeff Teague, which undoubtedly turns them into a much tougher team. Personally I think if Boston and the Hawks would have met in the postseason the Hawks would have won that series pretty easily. So lets not get to carried away with the Hawks taking us to 6 games. Plus everyone knows that game 1 the Hawks made _everything_.

Next Indiana was a much better team after they got their new coach, so when we met them they were the same caliber of team as the Sixers. both Miami and us won in 5.

And how about this number, point differential in the playoffs, Bulls +7.2, Miami +5.9. Thats right bulls have a better point differential then Miami in the postseason. Shocking? not really.

Anyways I'm not sure where all the Miami love comes from, all I know is that people (even Bulls fans) keep saying how bad the bulls are, how we won't beat this team, or that team, etc... All I know is everyone keeps underrating the bulls and they keep being wrong.

The only thing positive for Miami is that they beat Boston in 5. But who really puts much stock into beating that broken down team? Does anyone here honestly think that Boston was anything more then a shell of themselves when they played? 
It's all smoke and mirrors for Miami? "Ooohhhh Lebron, Bosh, and Wade, maybe the 3 greatest scorers ever assembled together"... big deal they are averaging less points then our "garbage offense" this postseason. 95ppg from the superstar offense, not that impressed.

"ooohhhh they beat Boston", who cares Boston was garbage when they played them.

"You guys struggled against the pacers who sucked." That pacers team was 20-18 with Vogel, same type of team as the sixers, we beat them in 5, winning 80% of your games is not struggling...

etc....

Anyways Bulls have proven to be better then Miami and they got home-court advantage. So Bulls fans take your skirts off and stop being so damn pessimistic every time we play a game. Stop bending over for Heat fans... show a little faith in your squad, there is absolutely no good reason for thinking we can't/won't win this series.

Finally, I think it will be a tough series, but if any team is going to mop the floor with the other team this series it will be the bulls holding the broom.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok Ok Ok!!! I've held my tongue long enough! I can't stands it no more!!! I've had to endure watching the NBA channel, ESPN and now BB.net. Where are all my true B-ball fans at instead of these fly by night band wagoneers that are suddenly coming out in droves like they went to college at NBA university? I mean C'Moooooon!!! The Heat win in Philly in 5 games and beat Boston in 5 and all of a sudden ppl are ready to crown them champs?! Has anyone even given that team a battle or a serious challenge? I mean anyone? And the lack of disrespect the Bulls have recieved from the media is bordering on criminal! And whats most troubling is that even Bulls fans are starting to question this team! I've been a bulls fan since 1983 before Jordan even came to chicago. I've seen the good the bad and the ugly. I am a basketball fan and i tell you that there is no reason and i mean no reason whatsoever that the Heatles should be given this much praise! For what? Without question the Bulls have been the most consistent team all year long. They won 62 games for a reason, they have the MVP for a reason, they have the coach of the year for a reason and they have home court throughout the playoffs for a reason! What no one seems to look at is that the Bulls are The most mentally tough and poised team in the playoffs. Yes Indiana gave them a battle and so did ATL. Why wouldn't they, they are the best team and i emphasize "TEAM" in the league. I wish i had time to write more but my wife is calling me for lunch. Bulls in 6 and any Bulls fan that is worried or nervous should be ashamed of themselves!!!


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> I cant help but think that the *only reason Miami is favored is because of pre-season expectations*. Because what has happened since then? Bulls sweep the regular season series, bulls have a significantly better regular season record. Bulls have home-court advantage. i am struggling to figure out why people think Miami is this huge favorite.


Or maybe because the Heat are a far better team than the bulls ?

But it doesn't matters, in a few days when the bulls are gone fishing and you are crying about how the refs fixed the series the rest of the world will be convinced which team was the best.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> Or maybe because the Heat are a far better team than the bulls ?
> 
> But it doesn't matters, in a few days when the bulls are gone fishing and you are crying about how the refs fixed the series the rest of the world will be convinced which team was the best.


excellent analysis. Respond to my posts when you have something of substance to say. 

But i will give you a second chance. Why are the heat far better? and when I say why, I mean what have they actually done to prove that they are better? Other then how happy you were watching the parade on TV.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Sure i am nervous as well. I am sitting in the Nashville airport waiting to fly home and i have tickets with my best friend for school for Sunday nights game and i cant wait.

The bulls have played really bad in the 1st game of the Ind and Atl series and they need to come out pumped to beat Miami. If the bulls are to win the bench needs to play big and we need to slowly wear out james and wade on both ends of the court so they dont have any gas at the endo of the game.

I think we can all agree that The Boz injury was much worse than the team was saying but based on the last three games he is clearly doing much better and we will need his game to win this series.

d


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Am I nervous? I'm wearing a Depends and it won't come off until after it's all over.










I can't watch!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don’t think we should be nervous at all. 
We got league’s MVP. He is *loyal* to the city and he is only 22. 

If not this time, but eventually we will prevail …adjusting/replacing Bulls
supporting crew (including Boozer) if necessary, should not be a problem.

However I am not convinced that Heat will win this time. Strength of characters and 
determination will govern an outcome of this “battle”.

My predication for the first game : Bulls 92 – Heat 85


----------



## HotSauce (May 15, 2011)

Hello all, long time reader (I think that called being a lurker?) and I figured I'd start throwing my two cents in since I've been a fan forever. 

As a Bulls fan I would have to say that I am nervous about this upcoming series against the Big 3 and the the Heat. However, I am also very optimistic. If the Bulls can play defense *all* series like they played in games 3 and 6 of the Atlanta series (held them to 73 points) we will definitely have a legitimate shot at taking this "superteam" down. Boozer has to come ready every game of this series because the Bulls have the potential to destroy the Heat on the boards and in the paint. The Heat's bigs and bench will be its biggest weakness against us. Rose will also need to have another 40+ points performance once or twice just to offset the likelihood that Lebron or Wade will drop that on the Bulls once or twice as well. I also have a feeling we won't be seeing much of Korver this series since he really can't guard Wade or LeBron for any long span of time and they'll probably be hitting a 40 mpg clip against us.

This series is going to be physical and grueling, I am imagining a series similar to the 7 game 7 overtime series we had with Boston in 09'. Go BULLS


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ajax25 said:


> yeah im a Sonics homer and I don't even think that Sonics team was more talented...maybe alot deeper but not more talented I believe, Payton and Kemp were two of the best players in the game and they had a great supporting cast though


Dude you need to take a closer look at that Sonics squad.

While I do think Lebron is better than anyone on that squad I have to argue that Shawn Kemp was much more talented than anyone on the Heat not named Lebron. Kemp was a MONSTER, the guy averaged like 20 and 11 in 33 minutes and taking only 12 shots a game! Jordan even said Kemp was the most talented player in the NBA before the cocaine took its toll. 

Gary Payton was not the scorer that Wade is but defensively he was light years better. Detlef, Hawkins and Perkins are way better than anything the Heat have off the bench. Plus they had a young Eric Snow who could not even sniff the court.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I got a little swag, but the water's cold. I have to dip my foot in first.

*EDIT: *Well I was going to debut my new sig, but apparently it's too big for BBF requirements. Oh well... Back to having no swag.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

If you're scared, buy a dog.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Now im feeling better about things. The Bulls are what the world needs. TEAM.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

wow I did not see that coming! GO BULLS!!!!


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Problem with the bulls is that the Heat have 2 real MVPs while the bulls have a media darling.

Unfortunately for them, that's not enough to win a ring on this league.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> Problem with the bulls is that the Heat have 2 real MVPs while the bulls have a media darling.
> 
> Unfortunately for them, that's not enough to win a ring on this league.


Consider this a warning about trolling.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Consider this a warning about trolling.


Cool, I've been warned

So do you consider Rose a top 5 player ? Is he better than Lebron ? Wade? Howard ? Durant ? Kobe ? Paul ?

I would put him next to kobe and Paul, so maybe he is arguable a borderline top 5 player. But the other 4 are clearly ahead of him, which makes him just a feel nice MVP story.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> Cool, I've been warned
> 
> So do you consider Rose a top 5 player ? Is he better than Lebron ? Wade? Howard ? Durant ? Kobe ? Paul ?
> 
> I would put him next to kobe and Paul, so maybe he is arguable a borderline top 5 player. But the other 4 are clearly ahead of him, which makes him just a feel nice MVP story.


Nah, bro. 

It's not a story. He really won.










Here's the link...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6191031

My bad, not that. Here...

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/05/03/mvp-award/index.html


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Nah, bro.
> 
> It's not a story. He really won.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Evil is too strong a word.
> 
> Miami is a horrible HORRIBLE pro sports town, Lebron James is the most talented player and also a big bitch who crippled another franchise and had to become Dwayne Wade's pitbull to even compete for a title, Chris Bosh is a big sissy tail coat rider who can't win on his own and was even scared to be a #2 option somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Haha, what a rant. Y U MAD THO?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Heated said:


> Haha, what a rant. Y U MAD THO?


I'm not mad, just disgusted with Miami. Its a crappy city that tries to be LA, it smells like bad food and balls, the sports in that town is a joke and its fans are even worse than LA fans. 

I like Dwayne Wade and Bosh as people I don't blame them for anything but I can't stand the way Lebron James acted last summer and hes a clear coward who does not want to rise up to the challenge of winning a title as THE MAN on his team. 

I guess the combination of a bad sports city, a horrid fan base and the overall doucheness of Lebron adds to the overall disgust I have for the Miami Heat.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

^^^ Now that's a post worthy of being signed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not mad, just disgusted with Miami. Its a crappy city that tries to be LA, it smells like bad food and balls, the sports in that town is a joke and its fans are even worse than LA fans.
> 
> I like Dwayne Wade and Bosh as people I don't blame them for anything but I can't stand the way Lebron James acted last summer and hes a clear coward who does not want to rise up to the challenge of winning a title as THE MAN on his team.
> 
> I guess the combination of a bad sports city, a horrid fan base and the overall doucheness of Lebron adds to the overall disgust I have for the Miami Heat.


Tell me how you really feel. I guess it's gonna suck for you when we hold the trophy up aintit? Why is Miami a bad sports town again?

The 0-13 Miami Dolphins home game. 74,000 strong.






as a Chicago fan you should particularly like this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not mad, just disgusted with Miami. Its a crappy city that tries to be LA, it smells like bad food and balls, the sports in that town is a joke and its fans are even worse than LA fans.
> 
> I like Dwayne Wade and Bosh as people I don't blame them for anything but I can't stand the way Lebron James acted last summer and hes a clear coward who does not want to rise up to the challenge of winning a title as THE MAN on his team.
> 
> I guess the combination of a bad sports city, a horrid fan base and the overall doucheness of Lebron adds to the overall disgust I have for the Miami Heat.


That Lebron taking the easy way out has run its course. If Wade and Lebron are able to lead this flawed ass Heat team to a championship it'll be one of the greatest accomplishments since I've watched basketball.

People can harp on "being the MAN" but that really means nothing. If he wins this year it doesn't take anything away from him. It actually credits them for the accomplishment. I think people need to look past any bias and see what's unfolding right now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> That Lebron taking the easy way out has run its course. If Wade and Lebron are able to lead this flawed ass Heat team to a championship it'll be one of the greatest accomplishments since I've watched basketball.
> 
> People can harp on "being the MAN" but that really means nothing. If he wins this year it doesn't take anything away from him. It actually credits them for the accomplishment. I think people need to look past any bias and see what's unfolding right now.


One of the Greatest accomplishments in basketball?! LOL Really. 

2 HOF players come together and bring along a top 5 Big man and if they win a title it should be held up there with say the 72 win Bulls? Lol give me a break. 

Honestly if the Bulls win this years title it would be more of a feat than if the Heat won, when was the last time a PG led his team to a title? A team that lives and dies with its star player IMO would be a bigger accomplishment. The Heat were expected to win a title right away so don't give me this crap that they would be accomplishing something amazing. 

Stop making excuses for Lebron James, if he wins a title this year its because he joined Dwayne Wade, it does take away from his legacy no doubt.



> Tell me how you really feel. I guess it's gonna suck for you when we hold the trophy up aintit? Why is Miami a bad sports town again?


Dude everyone in the country knows how crappy of Pro Sports town Miami is, that city is only good for one thing, Porn.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> One of the Greatest accomplishments in basketball?! LOL Really.
> 
> 2 HOF players come together and bring along a top 5 Big man and if they win a title it should be held up there with say the 72 win Bulls? Lol give me a break.


Look at the rest of the team and tell me you seriously thought the Heat would be contending for a title this soon. I didn't. Only people who did were the talking heads, staunchest Heat and/or Lebron James fans. Most of the rest of us were looking at other teams to compete including the Lakers and Celtics.



> Honestly if the Bulls win this years title it would be more of a feat than if the Heat won, when was the last time a PG led his team to a title? A team that lives and dies with its star player IMO would be a bigger accomplishment. The Heat were expected to win a title right away so don't give me this crap that they would be accomplishing something amazing.


Well the Bulls won't win so you can give that pipe dream up. It'd be a nice story that'd fit right alongside all the Derrick Rose fluff pieces the Chicago sports media drums up to enhance his nice guy image.



> Stop making excuses for Lebron James, if he wins a title this year its because he joined Dwayne Wade, it does take away from his legacy no doubt.


I'm not a Lebron James fan, nor a Heat fan. So there's that. I actually have no dog in this fight but to run that same line about how Lebron is a coward just doesn't make sense. He was a free agent able to go where ever he wanted. Had he went to Chicago it would've actually been easier for him, but he went to Miami where it was an extremely bumpy road because of the team's shortcomings as a whole. Their defense is anchored by Joell Anthony. Where would Anthony be in the rotation for the Bulls?

The Heat have the best two players in this series then Bulls have 3-4. You can argue where you place Bosh but after that the Bulls have a talent advantage.

Methinks if Lebron was suited up for the Bulls your whole "not being the MAN" on his team stance (which is pretty damned weak) wouldn't be used. And if it was it wouldn't be used as ardently.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Look at the rest of the team and tell me you seriously thought the Heat would be contending for a title this soon. I didn't. Only people who did were the talking heads, staunchest Heat and/or Lebron James fans. Most of the rest of us were looking at other teams to compete including the Lakers and Celtics.


You put together 2 all time greats and add a perennial allstar big man, the expectations were not just one title but Multiple titles, Lebron himself said they are going for multiple titles. The fact is the season was not as easy as they thought it was going to be, the team is very flawed but at the end of the day you still have a team that is more talented than the other team. This NBA title has been wide open with the collapse of the Celtics and Lakers, if Miami wins a title its not some un expected accomplishment. Its not put up there in hall of a great NBA achievements. 



> Well the Bulls won't win so you can give that pipe dream up. It'd be a nice story that'd fit right alongside all the Derrick Rose fluff pieces the Chicago sports media drums up to enhance his nice guy image.


Hey If the Bulls don't win the title so be it, fact is if they do its a bigger accomplishment than if the Heat did it. 



> I'm not a Lebron James fan, nor a Heat fan. So there's that. I actually have no dog in this fight but to run that same line about how Lebron is a coward just doesn't make sense. He was a free agent able to go where ever he wanted. Had he went to Chicago it would've actually been easier for him, but he went to Miami where it was an extremely bumpy road because of the team's shortcomings as a whole. Their defense is anchored by Joell Anthony. Where would Anthony be in the rotation for the Bulls?
> 
> The Heat have the best two players in this series then Bulls have 3-4. You can argue where you place Bosh but after that the Bulls have a talent advantage.
> 
> Methinks if Lebron was suited up for the Bulls your whole "not being the MAN" on his team stance (which is pretty damned weak) wouldn't be used. And if it was it wouldn't be used as ardently.


You sure make a bunch of pro Lebron and Heat arguments for someone who's not a Lebron James or Heat fan lol. Its fine just admit you like them, there is no shame in that. My problem is this idea that them winning a title is an all time great NBA accomplishment, because its not. 

Overall the Heat are still a more talented team than the Bulls, Lebron James and Wade are not only great players they are All Time great players and Chris Bosh is better than anyone not Named Derrick Rose on the Bulls. Derrick is the MVP but hes still the smallest player on the court, Wade is a Finals MVP, Lebron a two time MVP and arguably the leagues best player. The Bulls may have a better bench but everyone who watches the NBA knows that in the playoff's it comes down the best players making the biggest play's, the Heat have 2 players who can do it, the Bulls have 1.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Dude everyone in the country knows how crappy of Pro Sports town Miami is, that city is only good for one thing, Porn.


That's funny I went to a Bears/Dolphins game at Soldier field a few years ago and the Dolphins fans were louder than the Bears fans LOL. Of course, we kicked your ass to the tune of like 30-13, just like we did in 85.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Heated said:


> Of course, we kicked your ass to the tune of like 30-13, *just like we did in 85*.


Isn't that the same year you guy's won the Super Bowl... Oh wait never mind.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The funniest part of all this is that one guy in here said he was more scared of the Magic. LOL

You wish you lived in Miami

And Miami being a terrible sports town is way overstated and kind of old. There are only a select few franchises that have fan bases that show up to see every game, even when they are terrible. Hell, when the Yankees were terrible in the mid 90s, Yankee Stadium was empty. Fact is, the majority of fans won't pay up to see a crappy product. I'm sorry that you guys have to bash Miami because you have Cubs fan dishing out a lot of money to constantly see them lose over and over again.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> *every post in this thread*


Translation: I know as well as anyone that the Heat are winning the championship this year, so I'm getting a head start on my crusade to make it seem like an insignificant and ammoral accomplishment, for my own comfort.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

The funny thing is usually when fans resort to bringing up different sports franchises in a basketball discussion, they're usually using the successful teams in their cities as a crutch.

Not the Dolphins.

The ****ing Dolphins.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> You put together 2 all time greats and add a perennial allstar big man, the expectations were not just one title but Multiple titles, Lebron himself said they are going for multiple titles. The fact is the season was not as easy as they thought it was going to be, the team is very flawed but at the end of the day you still have a team that is more talented than the other team. This NBA title has been wide open with the collapse of the Celtics and Lakers, if Miami wins a title its not some un expected accomplishment. Its not put up there in hall of a great NBA achievements.


They'd have the worst team surrounding stars ever to win a title. Most flawed team to win a title. They are a year ahead of schedule.



> Hey If the Bulls don't win the title so be it, fact is if they do its a bigger accomplishment than if the Heat did it.


They won't. So don't worry about it.



> You sure make a bunch of pro Lebron and Heat arguments for someone who's not a Lebron James or Heat fan lol. Its fine just admit you like them, there is no shame in that. My problem is this idea that them winning a title is an all time great NBA accomplishment, because its not.


What would I gain from lying about being a Lebron and/or Miami fan? That makes no sense. The Heat eliminated my team in the first round, and my favorite player is Kobe Bryant. That doesn't really ring of someone who is a Lebron and Heat fan. If calling me a Lebron fan makes you feel better I won't stop you.



> Overall the Heat are still a more talented team than the Bulls, Lebron James and Wade are not only great players they are All Time great players and Chris Bosh is better than anyone not Named Derrick Rose on the Bulls. Derrick is the MVP but hes still the smallest player on the court, Wade is a Finals MVP, Lebron a two time MVP and arguably the leagues best player. The Bulls may have a better bench but everyone who watches the NBA knows that in the playoff's it comes down the best players making the biggest play's, the Heat have 2 players who can do it, the Bulls have 1.


Bosh and Boozer are interchangeable, and Luol Deng has been better than Bosh this season. There's no way to look past that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Evil is too strong a word.
> 
> Miami is a horrible HORRIBLE pro sports town, Lebron James is the most talented player and also a big bitch who crippled another franchise and had to become Dwayne Wade's pitbull to even compete for a title, Chris Bosh is a big sissy tail coat rider who can't win on his own and was even scared to be a #2 option somewhere else.
> 
> ...


After Noah is fined, Miami fans will have had the most contribution of any fanbase so far this playoffs. How many more ways can we beat you?

Also, I've seen you re-post this same spiel about five times in the last year. At least this time you left out "growing porn industry" (a direct confession of what you do in your spare time).


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Well, I resisted the temptation to delete every non-Bulls fan post in this thread... but I was close. 


I may go on an anti-trolling rampage at some point, so don't be shocked if it happens... if people are coming here for serious discussion (see: Coatesvillain, for example) that's fine... if people are just chiming in to talk **** about a fan base or antagonize, you may get nipped for trolling. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Adam said:


> After Noah is fined, Miami fans will have had the most contribution of any fanbase so far this playoffs. How many more ways can we beat you?
> 
> Also, I've seen you re-post this same spiel about five times in the last year. At least this time you left out "growing porn industry" (a direct confession of what you do in your spare time).


The Fan's had nothing to do with Noah having a ****ty game, he does it once and a while. Ive seen real fan bases in my life, Miami is one of the worst. 

No I do remember giving Miami props for its porn in the past but other than that, Miami is one disgusting, STD riddled, sweaty nut sack smelling, fake, coke filled and just plain ****tty city. 

I'm I missing anything else?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dornado said:


> Well, I resisted the temptation to delete every non-Bulls fan post in this thread... but I was close.
> 
> 
> I may go on an anti-trolling rampage at some point, so don't be shocked if it happens... if people are coming here for serious discussion (see: Coatesvillain, for example) that's fine... if people are just chiming in to talk **** about a fan base or antagonize, you may get nipped for trolling. Just throwing that out there.


what does nipped mean ?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> what does nipped mean ?


Well... I'm all about progressive discipline... so first an edit/warning.. then an infraction if it persists... enough infractions could lead to suspensions of varying length, etc...

I will let most stuff fly if it is good natured... people just have to remember that the team forums are a little different than the NBA general forums.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

thebizkit69u said:


> No I do remember giving Miami props for its porn in the past but other than that, Miami is one disgusting, STD riddled, sweaty nut sack smelling, fake, coke filled and just plain ****tty city.
> 
> I'm I missing anything else?


No, I think that sums it up quite nicely. :laugh:


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

The good thing is that as a bulls fan I'm not nervous yet


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

TheDarkPrince said:


> Not even a little.
> I have said all year, no team matches up better with Miami, then the Bulls. I was more nervous of the Magic.


sorry but I'm putting this in my sig


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

sMaK said:


> sorry but I'm putting this in my sig


It's cool, because I meant every word. And this series showed that the Bulls were pretty much evenly matched with Miami. Every game pretty much came down to the last 3 minutes. However, got to give credit when credit is due. Miami closed every game better than Chicago, and that is why they are headed to the finals, and the Bulls are not.


----------

